# WYN - Increase in fee for renting points - WOW 50%



## Sandi Bo (Feb 16, 2018)

I just received this email from ClubWyndham.  Thanks for simplifying my life WYN, love you too!

And likely explains why the new policy to refund what we paid for rented points, versus returning our points to our account.  

Hi xxxxxx,

Renting points is a great option when you are looking to book a vacation with CLUB WYNDHAM® but don’t have enough points to complete your reservation.

As we continue to look for ways to simplify your vacation planning experience, the FairShare Vacation Owners Association Board of Directors has realigned the CLUB WYNDHAM Plus points rental fee. Beginning March 1, 2018, the fee for renting points will increase to $12 per 1,000 points when completing your transaction with a Vacation Planning Guide or through _myclubwyndham.com_.

We appreciate your membership and look forward to creating even more memorable vacation experiences with you.

Sincerely,

Your CLUB WYNDHAM Plus Team


----------



## CCdad (Feb 16, 2018)

It's just good old MF creep getting too close to the $8 / 1k online points rental rate.  Something had to give, e.g. our pocketbooks!  

Other than ARP, why would someone want to own an extra high MF deed (developer or resale), when they could rent slightly higher cost points at 90 days up to their existing ownership level.


----------



## wjappraise (Feb 16, 2018)

But the "double scales" hypocrisy of Wyndham hasn't motivated them to adjust the $2.10 / 1,000 points you get when converting points to MF. It hasn't budged in 15 years.  For context, renting points then was $5.00 per 1,000.  

Just another example of hypocrisy.  

Don't you love the implied condescension of "as we continue to look for ways to simplify..."?  Like we are so stupid we would believe that was the motivation.   Talk about a tone-deaf company!  What's wrong with honestly saying "as prices have risen for maintenance fees, we are raising the cost of renting points."?   Honest.  And dignified.


----------



## ecwinch (Feb 16, 2018)

Just another step to curb renting.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Feb 16, 2018)

And for those of us that like to plan?   Less than 2 weeks notice?  Such a rotten way to treat "valued customers".


----------



## wjappraise (Feb 16, 2018)

ecwinch said:


> Just another step to curb renting.



I don't know, that could be the case.  More likely, it is simply a way to generate even more income.  All of the mega renters I have known never rented points, the simply owned enough to rent whatever was needed.  

I really don't mind the raise in the cost, but it certainly should be reflected in what they pay on the back end, for those with leftover points using to pay maintenance fees.  When the typical MFs run, $6.00+ per 1,000, and the rental for such is $12.00 per 1,000, paying $2.10 per 1,000 is nothing short of highway robbery, especially when the rental rate has doubled in my 15 years, and the back end pay has never changed.  Probably an effort in futility for me to get riled up, but I need a hobby.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Feb 16, 2018)

It is $12 for everything or is the old $10 gone up to $12 and the $8 for the within 60 days still in place?

The $10 rate was for only buying a number of points to complete the last day of your booking.  The $8 rate for short notice could be used to purchase all the required points.  

I have too many points to actually check what the system is doing.  Can someone with a smaller number of points available, who knows how to do it, check it?


----------



## md8287 (Feb 16, 2018)

Although it does help when one wants to rent out their own points as they can charge enough to cover fees without worrying about discounted points.


----------



## md8287 (Feb 16, 2018)

Sandy VDH said:


> It is 12 for everything or is the old $10 gone up to $12 and the $8 for the within 60 days still in place?


12 for all for “simplicity”.


----------



## philemer (Feb 16, 2018)

CCdad said:


> ....
> 
> Other than ARP, why would someone want to own an extra high MF deed (developer or resale), when they could rent slightly higher cost points at 90 days up to their existing ownership level.



Maybe because the availability won't be there?


----------



## paxsarah (Feb 16, 2018)

I don't even begrudge them increasing the rental rate, given that it's been the same for a decade or so as best I can tell. It's selling it as a "simplification" that's disingenuous and insulting. If they were just honest and said "This rate has been the same for a long time, but we're increasing it to correspond more appropriately with current maintenance fees," I see that as pretty reasonable. But Wyndham has shown that they're not very good at rollouts.


----------



## wjappraise (Feb 16, 2018)

paxsarah said:


> I don't even begrudge them increasing the rental rate, given that it's been the same for a decade or so as best I can tell. It's selling it as a "simplification" that's disingenuous and insulting. If they were just honest and said "This rate has been the same for a long time, but we're increasing it to correspond more appropriately with current maintenance fees," I see that as pretty reasonable. But Wyndham has shown that they're not very good at rollouts.



They have become so accustomed to spinning the truth into a lie they simply cannot speak truthfully anymore.  They have become pathological liars.  And they hold owners in such contempt they don't think we know what's truth and what's not.


----------



## SaltyDog924 (Feb 17, 2018)

I always thought the rental fee was 40% of what the rent was?  So now it's $12 per thousand points???


----------



## puppymommo (Feb 17, 2018)

SaltyDog924 said:


> I always thought the rental fee was 40% of what the rent was?  So now it's $12 per thousand points???



You're thinking about a different kind of renting points. I think you are referring to renting OUT your points/reservations via Wyndham's Extra Holidays. What is being discussed on this thread is the price Wyndham is charging to purchase additional points FROM them to complete a reservation. The cost used to be $8/1000 if done online, $10/1000 if done on the phone. Now it is apparently $12/1000 regards of the way it is done.


----------



## dandjane1 (Feb 17, 2018)

*Quoted from above: 
"Other than ARP, why would someone want to own an extra high MF deed (developer or resale), when they could rent slightly higher cost points at 90 days up to their existing ownership level."

All I rent are ARPs - For Special Events, it's absolutely needed. Try to get a Daytona Bike Week (March) a few minutes after the ARP window opens, and you're SOL. MFs for Wyndham (all categories) are a fact of life, and a cost of doing business. As a company, they suck - every roll-out "improvement" they've made is a total disaster, and as someone said, they're pathological liars, especially the sales weasels. Diamond has more stable MFs, and is a much better outfit to deal with, and has better world-wide resort selection (IMHO). A couple of Wyndham examples of points costs:

For 2018: Daytona Beach Oceanwalk (Platinum UDI) $5.81 per 1,000 + 0.58 Prog. Fee=$6.39/1,00 all included.
For 2018: Daytona Beach Oceanwalk (Platinum CWA) $5.76 per 1,000 + 0.58 Prog. Fee=$6.34/1,00 all included.
(Remember when CWA first started up, it was supposed to be the "Blended MFs to keep MFs low? Now they're within $0.05 of the Oceanwalk UDI MFs, which have stayed relatively steady, and USED to be one of the highest cost POAs).
For 2018: National Harbor (Platinum UDI) $4.14 per 1,000 + $0.58 Prog. fee=$4.72/1,000 all included. The CWA owners should be complaining - they pay $1.62/1,000 MORE than the UDI folks at National Harbor!
The foregoing are from personal knowledge.*


----------



## kaljor (Feb 17, 2018)

As a small points owner, this hurts.  I've rented points on a few occasions already because when I wanted to use all my points before they expired, the reservations I wanted took a little more than I had left.  A 50% increase in this case is not insignificant.


----------



## Rjbeach2003 (Feb 22, 2018)

Wyndham owns Shell Vacations and Shell increased the cost of Point rentals.  I wrote to complain twice. Both replies, from actual people, told me they raised cost at the request of owners.
I call bullshit.
Definitely a reduction in my benefits.  I have rented probably 5 times in the past 8 years.


----------



## Explorer7 (Feb 22, 2018)

since my 2018 and 2019 regular use your points had been credit pulled and used for some great vacations prior to this recent website changes, I was OK spending eight dollars per thousand to rent my vacations until I got regular use your points a game, but this $12 per thousand hurts to the point that I would only be renting if I can get my VIP gold discount and then upgrade on top  I was previously hoping that I could continue to credit pool until our traveling slow down but c’est la vie


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

